# Rescued--GA: Injured Golden Mix at DeKalb



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He has such a wise old face. Poor sweet boy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Does he look like a Leonberger to anyone else?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Now that you said that, he does look like a Leonberger a little. Gosh, it hurts to look at him. Can I e-mail anyone for him?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*eMAIL*

I would go ahead and email the Leonberger rescue for him and then email the shelter to see if he is still there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom

I just emld. Jamie at shelter to see if he has found rescue or not and I cc'd Gail Lustig, [email protected] on message.

I will email the Leonberger Rescue too.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks Karen


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks like AGA is going to get this guy!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Great news.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous*

Jealous

Are you sure GRRA is going to get him?
If So, God Bless!
I was so WORRIED!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Heartbreaking. I hope this poor boy makes a full recovery and finds a loving home.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

AGA is getting this guy, not GRRA. He is going to be picked up tomorrow and taken to one of their vets.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

TERRY

THANK YOU AND GOD BLESS Adopt a Golden Atlanta!!!!!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

oh that poor baby...if I was there, I'd take him in a hurry. Such a sweety. He looks like he may be golden/shep mix?

Oh I see he's found someone. Huzzah!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad he is being saved. There is something so sweet in his face even thru the pain.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Just came to post the good news - and it is for sure - Lexie from AGA posted on SGD that they are getting him tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom

I am SO VERY HAPPY for this injured boy-God Bless Adopt a Golden Atlanta!


Now I pray and hope that the Golden Mom and her Black Pups and
the 4 year Old Golden/Lab Mix, can be saved, too!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Update on Injured Mix at Dekalb*

Posted on AGA's website:

_*Pretzel - Needs Your Help*_​ 
_*BIO: *Pretzel is a poor sweet soul who has obviously been through so much and we will never know exactly what. The shelter sent out an urgent plea to ALL rescues in the metro area. Adopt a Golden Atlanta was the only one to respond. No, he isn’t a purebred golden retriever but when we saw him we knew he deserved a chance and we could not let him suffer in the shelter. He came into Animal Control with terrible wounds on his back. We are not sure what caused them. They are not scrape wounds nor have they been caused by machinery. They are not bite wounds. Our vet guesses that something was poured on him... scalding water? acid? We really are not sure but whatever happened to this boy was horrible to say the least. This is not a new wound and it is now infected and abscessed. We will be posting photos of his back shortly. His age is estimated to be about 8. Unfortunately, Pretzel is also heartworm positive so we need a sponsor to pay for that ($500) and we need sponsors to help pay for his other medical treatment. Both his eyes are infected, both his canine teeth are jagged and broken and will have to be removed, and he is on a massive antibiotic treatment. If the antibiotics don't work, he will have to go to surgery to remove the dead, infected tissue. He was so infested with fleas, his hair was "crunchy". We estimate we need to raise $1,200 right now. He is a very nice boy despite what he has been through. The good news is our vet believes his hair will grow back once the infection is gone and the tissue becomes healthy. We gave him a fun name because we don't think he has had much of that in his life. Please help us with a donation and he needs a foster family and an adopter who can show him what love is and can protect him from mean, cruel people._​


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous*

Jealous

Thank you so much for the update on Pretzel (what a cute name, just love it)
So if people are able to donate they should go to Pretzel on Adopt a Golden Atlanta's site?
Orphan Golden Retrievers at Adopt a Golden Atlanta - Golden Retriever Rescue Organization Serving the Southeast

Who is fostering Pretzel?

Do you foster for Adopt a Golden Atlanta?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, just go the site you have posted and scroll down--there is a button on the left that you push and can donate through paypal. You could also send a donation directly to them and just mark that you want it to go to Pretzel's fund (they have several medical emergency dogs right now including several that need HW treatment so if it's not marked it will go into the general medical fund).

I don't know who is fostering Pretzel. His bio states that at this time they do not have a foster so I imagine he is still at the vet's. I used to foster for them, which is how Buddy came to live with us (one of my many "failures"--after two years of ALOT of TLC, he's turned out to be one of our best), but now just do home checks and the occasional transport for them. Additionally, we have a full house right now plus Joey's HW treatment.


----------

